# Biken im Norden!



## Quen (18. Februar 2001)

Hallo!  Ich suche noch weitere Biker zum Biken im Norden, genauer Raum Hannover ... also Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg, Deister ...  Meldet Euch!


----------



##  (1. März 2001)

... gibt's in hannover keine biker ???     hexe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (1. März 2001)

keine ahnung!


----------



## Quen (13. März 2001)

Verdammt   Gibt es denn *niemanden* der im Raum Hannover biken will ???  Einige Leute kenne ich, aber um einen Treff mit 10 Leuten oder so aufzubauen, drfen sich ruhig noch ein paar melden...


----------



## Olli-K (8. April 2001)

Es gibt noch einen Biker in Hannover...!!  Meine Wenigkeit!!


----------



## FATFLY (19. April 2001)

Hannover?n""...aber Bremen! -)))


----------



## Quen (25. April 2001)

> *Olli-K wrote*: Es gibt noch einen Biker in Hannover...!!  Meine Wenigkeit!!


 Wo kommst Du genau her, wo f"hrst Du im Raum Hannover...?  Wann hast Du Zeit?


----------



## Rabbit (25. April 2001)

Ich komme auch aus dem Norden! Allerdings aus Ahrensburg bei Hamburg! Ich suche eigentlich auch nach MTB'lern in meiner Umgebung, Hannover ist wohl doch ein bischen weit!


----------



## Thomas (25. April 2001)

Bischi hier aus dem Forum ist auch ein Hamburger Fischkopp  -)


----------



## Bischi (9. Mai 2001)

Ich helf´euch gleich ;-)... Fischkopp... aber HH is richtich


----------



## Rabbit (11. Mai 2001)

@Bischi: Wie war das jetzt mit dem Biken im Norden? Wo fährst Du denn so? Ich mache hier bisher überwiegend die umliegenden Wälder rund um Ahrensburg unsicher! Leider gibt es hier in SH ja sowenig Berge, wo ich mein MOUNTAIN-Bike mal so richtig die Sporen geben könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (3. Juni 2001)

Hallo

Am Wochenende bin ich regelmäßig im Deister. Die anderen Gegenden sind mir zu easy.
Wir lönnen ja einmal einen Termin für einen gemeinsamen 
-Ausritt- ausmachen.

HWELAU


----------



## Quen (4. Juni 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *Hallo
> 
> Am Wochenende bin ich regelmäßig im Deister. Die anderen Gegenden sind mir zu easy.
> ...


Hi!

Wo genau kommst Du her?

Mit zu easy meinst Du Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg? Die kann man übrigens beide wunderbar miteinander verbinden - ggf. auch noch Deister dazu....


----------



##  (4. Juni 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *Hallo
> 
> Am Wochenende bin ich regelmäßig im Deister. Die anderen Gegenden sind mir zu easy.
> ...



Wer, was oder wo zum Geier ist Deister? Und mit wem möchtest Du gerne einen Termin machen, Gast? Ich bin allzeit bereit !


----------



## Rabbit (4. Juni 2001)

Sorry, der Gast über mir war jetzt ich selbst, war noch nicht eingeloggt !

Und wo Deister liegt weiß ich jetzt auch  , muß wohl im Raum Hannover liegen (schrieb ja Sebastian in seinem ersten Posting)  

Also, erst lesen, dann Gehirn einschalten, dann posten


----------



## Hattrick (4. Juni 2001)

> _Sebastian schrieb:_
> *Hi!
> 
> Wo genau kommst Du her?
> ...



Hallo
Für alle die es wissen möchten
Der -Deister- liegt ca. 20 km westlich von Hannover. A2 Richtung Dortmund. Abfahrt Bad Nenndorf, B65 Richtung Minden. Dann linke Hand liegt der Deister. Die höchste Stelle des Deisters liegt ca. 400 m über NN.
Ausgangspunkte: 
Bantorfer Höhe
Deister Parkplatz in Rodenberg, 
Lauenau, Rasthof.

Wenn jemand Tourvorschläge haben möchte, bitte melden.

Übrigens ich wohne in Lauenau

HWELAU


----------



## Rabbit (4. Juni 2001)

> _HWELAU schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Hallo
> ...



Würde gut in's *Profil* passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (4. Juni 2001)

> _H.Richters schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Würde gut in's Profil passen!  *



Hab ich auch schon gemerkt, manchmal sind die Finger halt schneller als das Hirn ...


----------



## Rabbit (4. Juni 2001)

> _HWELAU schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Hab ich auch schon gemerkt, manchmal sind die Finger halt schneller als das Hirn ... *



 Ja, das geht mir manchmal auch so.
BTW: Die Postleitzahl wäre auch nicht schlecht, dann kann man's schneller "orten". Ich z.B. wüßte nicht sofort, wo z.b. Lauenau liegt. Vermutlich wohl in der Nähe von Hannover, also Norddeutschland .
Das ist ja auch nicht weit. Sollte ich mal auf der Ecke sein, können wir ja mal zusammen biken!


----------



##  (17. Juni 2001)

Also, ich komme aus dem südlichen Landkreis, fahre oft im Deister und am Wochenende ab und an mal in den Harz (Fahrrad in den Kofferraum). Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht oft gefahren, aber der Sommer naht 
Falls interesse: [email protected]


----------



## Quen (17. Juni 2001)

um im Deister zu fahren fehlt mir leider viel zu oft die Zeit... aber wenn Du mal im Benther oder Gehrdener Berg ein paar Singletrails unter die Stollen nehmen willst, dann schick mir ne E-Mail !


----------



## Rabbit (10. Juli 2001)

Wollte das Topic nur mal nach oben schieben, damit "Ihr" uns Biker im Norden nicht vergesst .


----------



## ldc (10. Juli 2001)

moinser !
komme auch ausm norden, genauer gesagt ausm raum braunschweig !
leider keen auto, sonst würde ich auch mal nach deister schauen, aber klappt bestimmt bald mal...
kennt denn wer von euch die ecke um ahlfeld (südlich von hannover) ?

mfg ldc


----------



## Rabbit (10. Juli 2001)

Hallo IDC!

Aufgrund meines Wohnortes kenn ich mich natürlich eher hier in HH und Umgebung aus!
Ist aber schön, von einem weiterem Nordlicht-Biker zu höhren!

Ohne Auto ist natürlich schlecht mal eben 'nen Wochenendtrip woanderst zu machen.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht lädst Du die anderen Nordlichter ja mal auf 'ne Tour ein 

cu


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2001)

Gibt es denn wirklich keine weiteren Biker im Norden?

Muß ich denn weiterhin alleine Fahren?

Oder habt ihr alle eure Bikes schon wieder eingemottet?


----------



## Pan (10. August 2001)

> _HWELAU schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Hallo
> ...





Hi,

wohne in Pohle. 
Interesse an gemeinsamen Bike-Runden?
Wo ist eigentlich Deine Fully-Teststrecke genau?

Gruß

Pan


----------



## Hattrick (10. August 2001)

[Hi,

wohne in Pohle. 
Interesse an gemeinsamen Bike-Runden?
Wo ist eigentlich Deine Fully-Teststrecke genau?

Gruß

Pan [/B][/QUOTE]

Details schreibe ich Dir lieber per PM ...

Gruß
HWELAU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2001)

> _HWELAU schrieb:_
> 
> 
> > _Pan schrieb:_
> ...



Hallo Heinz,
hast Du Angst, die Fully-Teststrecke wird sonst so überlaufen oder wieso ist's dir lieber, PAN per PM zu antworten? 

BTW: Habe Bischi hier aus dem Forum für unsere geplante Tour gewinnen können.

cu, Harry


----------



## foxi (11. August 2001)

Hi 
würd mich auch interessieren diese Fully-Teststrecke 

was plant Ihr denn für ne Tour, zufällig durch den Deister dann würde ich mich gerne einklinken und mitfahren wenns denn vom Termin hinhaut


----------



## Hattrick (12. August 2001)

> _Rabbit schrieb:_
> *
> hast Du Angst, die Fully-Teststrecke wird sonst so überlaufen oder wieso ist's dir lieber, PAN per PM zu antworten?
> 
> ...



Hallo Harry
So isses, sonst kann man dort Wegezoll einführen.
Die September-Tour nimmt langsam Formen an. Es lassen sich sicherlich weitere aktivieren. Ich werde die Sache gleich nach meinem Urlaub in Angriff nehmen.

HWELAU


----------



## Rabbit (13. August 2001)

Hallo Heinz,

klar, ich bin Startbereit. Warte nur noch auf den genauen Termin.

@fox02: Werde mal mit Heinz "HWELAU" Kontakt aufnehmen und klären, ob noch ein Platz frei ist im "Team". Wir wollen ja keinen "Volksmarsch" starten .


----------



## mad-olli (14. August 2001)

Moin,
ich komme aus Celle, was ja bekanntlich nicht weit von Hannover entfernt ist. Hätte an einem Treffen auch Interesse.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Hattrick (14. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Hi
> würd mich auch interessieren diese Fully-Teststrecke
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbit (14. August 2001)

Moin zusammen!

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, können wir ja noch eine Konkurrenztour zur IBC-Tour in Bad Kreuznach veranstalten 

Schon merkwürdig, wie die Nordmänner doch plötzlich alle aus ihren Höhlen kommen! Wer hat euch denn geweckt?  

Noch vor einem Monat habe ich schon gedacht es gibt nur 4 (IBC-)Biker hier im Norden (Bischi, Sebastian, HWELAU und mich).

Na dann, auf die Nordlichter


----------



## Gerrit (16. August 2001)

Moin,
würde mich gern anschließen! Vielleicht buddel ich noch 1-2 Kumpels aus.  Wie ist es im Deister? Nur Konditionsbolzen oder auch nette Trails?
Wenn ihr einen Termin habt, mailt doch bitte an [email protected] UND [email protected].


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Asterix (19. August 2001)

Da ich aus Stöcken komme Fahre ich öfters über den Benther Berg zum Gerdener Berg und dan zum Deister . Ist eine gute Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (19. August 2001)

Hi Nordlichter
hab gerade ne Homepage entdeckt wo ihr Euch ein paar Eindrücke vom Deister holen könnt.
http://www.badel.de/Frank/Radsport/MTB_Deister1/Deister_tour1.html 

@Rabbit: wenn das so weiter geht mit den Zuwachs von Nordlichtern dann bekommen wir vielleicht ja noch ein lokales Bikeforum hier wer ja super..... also bitte nicht wieder ab in die Höhlen 

@Gerrit: Allgemein zum Deister relative kurze (3-4KM) aber sehr steile Anstiege - ein bischen kondition brauch man dazu - meine Zunge klebt immer aufm Vorderrad 
Ich war bislang 5mal dort biken hab aber dabei die super Singeltrails noch nicht entdeckt die es dort geben soll. 
Super ist es auch im Winter im Deister zu Biken weil vor allen die Wanderwege im guten Zustand sind und nicht durch Waldarbeiter kaputtgefahren werden. Nochwas..?... ja der Wald ist super Ausgeschildert so das man ohne Karte zurechtkommt


----------



## Bischi (19. August 2001)

... meinen Senf dazugeben *lol*. Also wenn alles klar geht, bin ich wohl im September mit von der Partie. Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob nicht noch mehr Leute aus den nördlichen Gefilden hin und wieder mal in dieses Forum schauen. Schliesslich können doch von über 1000 registrierten Benutzern nicht alle aus dem Süden kommen (die paar Leute, die hier schon was geschrieben haben natürlich ausgenommen). Wenn das der Fall ist, gebt doch einfach mal Laut, damit wir wissen, daß wir nicht alleine sind .

mfg, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Gerrit (21. August 2001)

Das Interesse an "Biken im Norden" scheit ja echt RIESIG zu sein, schaut man sich mal die Anzahl der Hits an (o.k., ich hab' 687 davon gemacht  )

Gerrit


----------



## Quen (21. August 2001)

Ich bin der Meinung so langsam sollten wir uns alle mal organisieren... schickt mir doch alle einfach mal ein paar Daten zu Euch (Wohnort, Mobil oder nicht, wie weit bereit zum biken zu fahren, Alter, Könnenstufe, CC, DH oder sonstwas..., und was Euch noch so einfällt).

Ich lasse mir dann was netter einfallen und bastele uns eine Biken-im-Norden-Datenbank!

Interesse?! Würde mich freuen!


----------



## foxi (23. August 2001)

jau gute Idee, schicke Dir meine Daten per pm  
was meint Ihr sollten in diese Datenbank auch Biker die hier nicht im Forum vertreten sind ? Ich denke ja. Vielleicht könnt ich da noch 2 Leuts dafür begeistern


----------



## Quen (23. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *was meint Ihr sollten in diese Datenbank auch Biker die hier nicht im Forum vertreten sind ? Ich denke ja. Vielleicht könnt ich da noch 2 Leuts dafür begeistern *


ja, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (23. August 2001)

Ich denke das ist gar nicht so schlecht, da ja nicht jeder, der mit´m Bike unterwegs ist, auch gleich Internet-User sein muß. Ist nur die Frage, wie man an die Leute rankommt. Wenn die Sache Form annimmt, werd´ ich mal sowas wie ein Formular auf meine Seite stellen und die anderen Webmaster nördlich der Ruhrpotts vielleicht auch . Die Mails kann ich dann ja an Sebastian schicken bzw. weiterleiten lassen.


mfg, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


----------



## raGe (29. August 2001)

Jo hier noch wer aus Hannover! Kenne auch noch nen paar andere Biker, fahren ab und zu im Deister - haben alle erst angefange zu biken. Wir fahren mehr auf den Strassen / Schotterpisten im Deister - da gehts schneller bergab


----------



## Quen (29. August 2001)

Hi..

Nimm doch auch an unserer Datenbank teil.

Ich benötige folgende Angaben:

Vor- und Nachname
Geb. Datum
Was fährst Du?
PLZ und Ort
Und die E-Mail Adresse...


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2001)

Hi Sebastian,
die Idee mit der Datenbank ist ja super!
Für Biker ohne Internetanschluß/PC wäre statt der E-Mail ja auch die Telefonnummer interessant, zwecks Kontaktaufnahme 
Werde dir in Kürze dann auch mal meine Daten schicken!

cu, Harry


----------



## Quen (4. September 2001)

So, für alle die sich noch anmelden wollen gibt es nun ein Formular bei gigantica.de (ja, Rabbit, extra für Dich ).

Klicke einfach hier und es kann losgehen  

Auf das die neue Seite bald fertig ist...


----------



## Rabbit (4. September 2001)

Hi Sebastian!

Habe das neue Formular dann auch eben gleich genutzt  
Danke!
cu, Harry


----------



## Bischi (4. September 2001)

dein Formular macht ´nen 404 wenn man nix einträgt *g*

Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (4. September 2001)

Sebastians Formular macht *auch* einen 404 wenn man was einträgt!!! Aber er hat ja druntergeschrieben, daß die Daten trotzdem ankommen


----------



## Quen (5. September 2001)

genau... so ist das halt mir dem Formmailer... keine Ahnung warum, ist halt so...

Muss nun auch weiter Teppich verlegen *argh*


----------



## Asterix (5. September 2001)

RaGe wann fahrt ihr immer im Deister vieleicht komme ich mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (5. September 2001)

Haben keinen festen Termin... ich bin auch gerade dabei umzuziehen...

Trag Dich doch einfach bei uns ein und schick mir ne Mail wenn Du mal fahren willst...


----------



## RobBj123 (5. September 2001)

Bin auch ausm Norden, by the way... Hildesheim. 

@Sebastian
Das Formular gibt folgenden Text aus:

The requested URL /www.gigantica.de/kontakt/okay.html was not found on this server.

Wahrscheinlich hast du bei dem Formmailer nicht die absolute Adresse eingegen, also das http:// vergessen oder einfach weggelassen. Wenn du das einfügst sollte alles klar gehen.

ciao
Robert

PS: Mail mir mal wenn ihr die Tour macht.


----------



## Quen (5. September 2001)

Danke Junior  

Es lag tatsächlich am http:// ...


----------



## Alan (6. September 2001)

Habe mich dann auch mal eingetragen, mal sehen, was kommt. Ihr Radler des Nordens


----------



## gage_ (6. September 2001)

Hier nochmal jemand aus Hamburg, ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Bike-Buddies, vor allem solche die nette Locations und Touren kennen ...

... bin momentan noch etwas ueberwaeltigt von der Funktionsvielfalt des Forums, aber wenn jemand im Thread oder per PM antwortet, bin ich glaub in der Lage das zu lesen ..


----------



## Quen (6. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Hier nochmal jemand aus Hamburg, ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Bike-Buddies, vor allem solche die nette Locations und Touren kennen ...
> 
> ... bin momentan noch etwas ueberwaeltigt von der Funktionsvielfalt des Forums, aber wenn jemand im Thread oder per PM antwortet, bin ich glaub in der Lage das zu lesen ..  *


Mahlzeit... dann melde Dich doch einfach unter www.gigantica.de an


----------



## gage_ (6. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Mahlzeit... dann melde Dich doch einfach unter www.gigantica.de an  *



Done ... darauf trink ich  *LOL*


----------



## Shimanitou (8. September 2001)

Bei uns sind die Berge ja nicht so richtig hoch - nicht mal ganz 1000m -  aber steil!
Wie hoch issn Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg?


----------



## Quen (8. September 2001)

Benther: 173,8 m glaube ich  

Gehrdener: so um die 150/160 m

Deister: ca. 420 m

Ich weiß, dass ist nicht hoch, aber verbindet man diese drei miteinander kommt man locker auch über 1000 HM ... und zumindest der Deister hat es *richtig* in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (12. September 2001)

Moin Moin,
habt ihr schon was ins Auge gefasst (auer) in Sachen Termin?? 
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn man mal ein paar Leute zusammenbekommt...auch wenn ich z.Zt. nicht sooo fit bin.
Vielleicht regelmäßig z.B. jeden 1. samstag im Monat oder so???

Sagt mal was!!!

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Alan (12. September 2001)

Samstags ist für mich immer blöd - gehöre (auch) an diesem Tag zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Die Leute wollen ja in Ruhe ihr neues Rad aussuchen 
Aber am heiligen Sonntag kann das dann fürrrchterlich losgehen. Auch wenn auch ich nicht sonderlich fit bin. 
Und heute ist freier Nachmittag angesagt - gleich geht's in die Harburger Berge!!


----------



## Quen (12. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Moin Moin,
> habt ihr schon was ins Auge gefasst (auer) in Sachen Termin??
> Würde mich echt freuen, wenn man mal ein paar Leute zusammenbekommt...auch wenn ich z.Zt. nicht sooo fit bin.
> ...


Hi Gerrit!

Wo bikst Du denn immer? Bist Du schon mal im Deister gewesen? Oder gibt es in/um Soltau auch nen paar Huckel?


----------



## Rabbit (13. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Und heute ist freier Nachmittag angesagt - gleich geht's in die Harburger Berge!! *


So'n Mist, und ich war gestern alleine im NSG-Hahnheide bei Trittau unterwegs. Hätte ich vorher gewußt, daß jemand in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs ist, wäre ich ja dorthin gekommen 

Alan, was heißt denn bei Dir "freier Nachmittag"? Ab wann hast Du denn da frei? Da mein Arbeitgeber mir die sog. Gleitzeit gewährt könnte ich auch in der Woche durchaus mal gegen 14/14:30h Feierabend machen. Könnte dann Schätzungsweis gegen 16:00h in den Bergen  sein!

Und die Moral: Immer erstmal in's Forum schauen!!!


----------



## Gerrit (13. September 2001)

Moin Sebastian,
im Deister war ich noch nicht, ohne "locals" schockt sowas meist auch nicht, da man die netten Stellen erst beim x-ten Versuch findet. Bin auch nich son Navigationsgenie  

In Soltau verhält es sich so, das wir eine Rodelbahn haben (da kann man im Winter, wenns denn mal Schnee hat, astrein bergab die Rodelschlitten versägen  ) und das wars denn mit Hügeln.... na ja, stellenweise ist es nicht unlustig aber halt ziemlich flach. 25 Km von mir entfernt gibts noch den Wilseder Berg (hat satte 130 Meter, galub ich.. ), da ist es ganz nett...
Wir fahren ab und an ins "Büsenbachtal" (bei Wörme, Richtung HH) oder in die Harburger Berge, wobei ich mich da auch nicht auskenne 
Ich komm gern mal vorbei auf einen loop im Deister, muß aber nicht unbedingt ne 60km Runde sein  !!

Bis denn,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (13. September 2001)

Hi Folks!

Hab´ mal in nächtelanger Feinarbeit und tagelangem Abbiken `ne kleine "Deister-Single-Trail-Tour" ausgearbeitet.

Die Tourenbeschreibung habe ich als Word-Datei angehängt.
Bei Interesse kann ich euch auch eine Karte (nur mit Freiumschlag 
   ) mit der eingezeichneten Streckenführung zukommen lassen.

"Technische" Daten:

Länge: gesamt ca. 37 km, davon12 km Schotter/"Forstautobahn", 25 km Trails.

Zeit: gesamt ca. 4,5 Std., Fahrzeit ca. 3 Std.

Hm: 850-900

Anforderungen: 

Technik: leicht bis mittel, 1-2 kleinere Abschnitte schwer

Kondi: tja, also eine ordentliche Portion Muskelschmalz brauchts schon, um das ganze locker zu bewältigen.

Erlebnis-/Fun.Faktor: extrem hoch!



Wer jetzt Bock hat, das Ding mal gemeinsam abzufahren, mailt mich einfach an.

Bike on

Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (13. September 2001)

Moin moin alle zusammen, 

so langsam kommt die Sache hier ja richtig in diie Gänge. Und ich Idiot nehm Urlaub in der einzigen Woche des Jahres in der es nur regnet *g*.

@Rabbit:  Am WE müsst Ihr wohl ohne mich auskommen, falls Ihr überhaupt losfahrt. Ich hab´ meinen Urlaub auf der Insel kurzfristig noch bis Sonntag verlängert. 

@Pan: Gute Arbeit :  Hast Dir ja richtig ´nen Plan gemacht. 
Warscheinlich müsst Ihr für uns höhenmeterverwöhnten Hamburger noch ´n paar Sauerstoffzelte aufbauen, damit wir die Tour mal mitfahren *g*...

In diesem Sinne,

Happy Trails !!!

Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Gerrit (13. September 2001)

@pan: Danke für die Mühen! War bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit!
So kommts ins Rollen! Ich werde die Tour garantiert mal ausprobieren, evtl. schon Sonntag (ma sehn, wies Wetter is).

Ansonsten fahr ich auch gern ma hinteher, brauch man nich so viel nachdenken...  


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Ich komm gern mal vorbei auf einen loop im Deister, muß aber nicht unbedingt ne 60km Runde sein  !!
> 
> Bis denn,
> Gerrit *


Hi!

Bin zur Zeit noch mit der neuen Wohnung beschäftigt, aber können gerne bald mal zusammen ne Runde durch den Deister fahren...


----------



## Pan (13. September 2001)

@Gerrit:

Also, allein und nur anhand der Beschreibung kannste die Tour nicht fahren, zumal wenn Du noch nie im Deister warst. 

Wird selbst mit Karte nicht einfach, weil einige Trails ziemlich versteckte Eingänge haben.

aber verirren kannste Dich auch net - immer bergauf erreicht man zuverlässig den Kammweg und von da is alles suber ausgeschildert.....:big grin:

Ansonsten: bike sicher am Sonntag im Deister (wenns nicht aus Kübeln schüttet), kannst Dich gern anschließen....

Gruß

Pan


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

Habs mir eben mal durchgelesen - grandios! 

Sobald ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe müssen wir mal unbedingt gemeinsam im Deister biken...

Ach ja, wieso hast Du den Frankweg nicht mit eingebaut? Das wäre doch genau das richtige für unsere Fischköppe - die würden nie wieder mit uns fahren  

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## foxi (13. September 2001)

Hallo Thorsten
hab mir gerade Deine Tourbeschreibung runtergeladen, hast gut geschrieben und hört sich mächtig interessant an. Thanks 
Ich Kann diesen Sonntag leider nicht mitfahren muss zur maloche und mein Bike ist zur Rep. beim Händler .


----------



## Pan (13. September 2001)

Bike kaputt???

Doch wohl nicht wegen unserer letzten Deister-Tour..... :biggrin:

Wenn Du nicht kannst, fahrn wir sie halt ein anderes mal....

Gruß aus Pohle!


----------



## Gerrit (13. September 2001)

@pan: Wann Sonntag?? Meine Fonnummer ist 0174 2129645, kurz ma ne sms droppen! Kann aber auch sein, dass ich MC fahre, abba wird wohl zu naß sein.
Verfahren is kein prob, nehm's gps mit....denn finde ich wenigstens meinen bus wieder..... 

Nee, ich werde mich Dir anschließen, wenns recht ist. 


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

will auch, aber bin am WE bei Franks Hochzeit in FFM - Na jo, halt mal nen WE ohne biken  

Euch viel Spaß und Sonnenschein! 

Und fahrt auch mal den Frankweg


----------



## foxi (13. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Und fahrt auch mal den Frankweg  *



Hi Sebastian
wo ist denn der Frankweg im Deister kannst mal ne grobe Beschreibung geben ?? (Ich Such dann bestimmt mal)

Danke nochmal für den Tip mit den Anruf bei Scott, hat alles Prima gefunzt sie übernehmen alle Kosten 
Ich muss den Bikeladen in Hannover echt loben. Die haben sich echt mühe gegeben,dafür bekommen sie auch was wenn vorhanden in die Kaffeekasse von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (13. September 2001)

Hi Ihr Deister-Biker!

Deister = 

Sonntag hätte ich auch schon noch Zeit, brauche etwa 2 Std. mit dem Auto zum Deister. Laut www.wetter.com soll's Sonntag ja 'ne Menge Schauer geben mit 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 
(Vorhersage für den Raum Hamburg).
Sollte das Wetter jedoch wiedererwartend im Raum Hannover besser sein, so würde ich die Tour ggf. auch gerne mal mitfahren.

@pan: Kannst mir ja bei Interesse ggf. rechtzeitig (s.o.) auch 'ne SMS zukommen lassen ob die Tour stattfindet (D1: 0170/4695240).
Bin bereits einmal mit IBC-HWELAU im Deister gefahren und weiß, worauf ich mich einlasse  

cu, Harry


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

Frankweg geht vom Annaturm ab (ganz grob) .. aber pass auf, ich würde den Weg nicht alleine fahren. Wenn da mal etwas passiert, und das ist wahrscheinlich, bist Du alleine verloren.

Ähnlich verhält sich der Grenzweg *uiiiiih*

Aber krasse Wege sind es


----------



## Asterix (13. September 2001)

Hier ist noch ein Biker aus den Norden .Ich kommer aus Hannover


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Asterix _
> *Hier ist noch ein Biker aus den Norden .Ich kommer aus Hannover *


Hallo Du!

Hast Du Dich schon unter www.gigantica.de angemeldet?

Mach mal, es lohnt sich


----------



## Bischi (13. September 2001)

Waaaaaaaaaas ?

@Sebastian:  Ich glaub´der Tapetenkleister ist Dir wohl nicht bekommen oder was  ? Wo WIR langfahren, traust Du dich nicht mal mit Stützrädern durch. 

mfg, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


----------



## Quen (13. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Waaaaaaaaaas ?
> 
> @Sebastian:  Ich glaub´der Tapetenkleister ist Dir wohl nicht bekommen oder was  ? Wo WIR langfahren, traust Du dich nicht mal mit Stützrädern durch.
> ...


Jau, hast schon recht, hätte echt Schiß am Hafen entlangzucruisen...

 

Du Fischkopp, komm mal nach Hannover


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Jau, hast schon recht, hätte echt Schiß am Hafen entlangzucruisen...
> 
> Du Fischkopp, komm mal nach Hannover  *



Tja, schon mal einen schönen Bunny-Hop von der Kaimauer probiert??? Das ist Adrenalin pur .


BTW: Noch schwieriger ist natürlich der Rabbit-Hop 

cu, Harry


----------



## gage_ (14. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Tja, schon mal einen schönen Bunny-Hop von der Kaimauer probiert??? Das ist Adrenalin pur .
> ...



.. nicht zu vergessen 30m-Drops ins Trockendock


----------



## gage_ (15. September 2001)

@Sebastian:

Die Nord-Biker-DB ist ja schon eine ganz gute Idee, aber der Nutzwert ist momentan noch nicht so wirklich hoch ... wie waer es denn wenn Du ein Email-Alias fuer die Teilnehmer einrichten wuerdest, an das man dann seine geplanten Touren schicken kann? So nach dem Motto: Samstag 15Uhr Deister, wer faehrt mit?

Nah mean? 

Oder rechtfertigt die urploetzlich angesammelte Masse von Nord-Bikern evtl. sogar eine eigene Kategorie im IBC-Forum fuer sowas? Muss ja nicht alles in diesem Thread abgehandelt werden 

Die NSG-Hahnheide Tour von Rabbit ist uebrigens sehr tauglich (fragt nicht nach Hoehenmetern, das ist HAMBURG) und es gibt sicher noch viel am Wegesrand zu entdecken ...

gageC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Die NSG-Hahnheide Tour von Rabbit ist uebrigens sehr tauglich (fragt nicht nach Hoehenmetern, das ist HAMBURG) und es gibt sicher noch viel am Wegesrand zu entdecken ...
> 
> gageC *


 Ich glaube, von der Tour weiß hier noch keiner was.
Aber zur Erläuterung:
Das NSG (Naturschutzgebiet) Hahnheide ist im Landkreis Storman in Schleswig-Holstein das größte zusammenhängende Waldgebiet. Es gehöhrt zur Gemeinde Trittau. Trittau liegt östlich von Hamburg. Es bietet für den Mountainbiker neben einem großem Forst- und Waldwegenetzt auch den einen oder anderen leichten Singletrail.

Habe mal eine kleine Grafik dazugepackt, wo ich meine "Hausstrecke" eingezeichnet habe.
Die fehlende Verbindung im Norden habe ich noch nicht fertig "vermessen" 

BTW: Die höchste Erhebung ist der Hahnheider Berg mit 99m!!!!
Darauf steht auch ein hölzener Aussichtsturm von welchem man bei entsprechender Sicht sowohl die Kirchtürme Hamburgs als auch Lübecks sehen kann.


----------



## Quen (15. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@Sebastian:
> 
> Die Nord-Biker-DB ist ja schon eine ganz gute Idee, aber der Nutzwert ist momentan noch nicht so wirklich hoch ... wie waer es denn wenn Du ein Email-Alias fuer die Teilnehmer einrichten wuerdest, an das man dann seine geplanten Touren schicken kann? So nach dem Motto: Samstag 15Uhr Deister, wer faehrt mit?
> ...


jau, meinetwegen. Gebt mir ein wenig Zeit, bin im Streß, neue Wohnung, Auto zum dritten mal aufgebrochen *argh*

Aber es wird


----------



## Alan (17. September 2001)

moin,

mal ein paar hamburg-harburg/fischbeker impressionen vom vergangenen sonntag - zu finden unter dieser ein wenig schnell zusammengebastelten seite. 

http://www.12move.de/home/mtb-hh-sued/

bis denne  -  im sandkasten


----------



## Bischi (17. September 2001)

seh´ nur ich verschwommene Bilder oder ist es wirklich schon so spät ?


----------



## RobBj123 (17. September 2001)

also irgendwas muss da beim bilderupload falsch gelaufen sein... jedenfalls sieht man nicht viel...

ciao
Robert


----------



## Alan (17. September 2001)

irgendwas war da ganz gewaltig in die grütze gegangen...

  

aber nun sollte es passen. ich bitte, dies nachzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (17. September 2001)

Jo Alan, alles klar jetzt. Coole Bilder. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch mal zum Radeln in Hamburg.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2001)

Hi Alan,
die Seite ist doch echt super!
Besonderst gelungen finde ich die "Skyline" der Harburger Berge, welche immer ganz oben auf der Seite abgebildet ist.
Allerdings sieht's natürlich nur im Winter so aus, wenn bei uns mal ein wenig Schnee fällt! 

cu, Harry


----------



## gage_ (18. September 2001)

.. jetzt sind das schon so wenige Leute aus HH , und wir schaffen es trotzdem noch am gleichen Tag und in der gleichen Location zwei getrennte Touren zu veranstalten .. tsktsktsk


----------



## Alan (18. September 2001)

Momentane Wochenendplanung: 

Sonntag, 23.9., so gegen 11.30 an der Buskehre Falkenbergsweg, Nähe Heidefriedhof. Oder gegen 11 an der Buskehre Kuhtrift/Vahrenwinkelweg. Oder gegen 10.45 vor der Kirche an der S-Bahn Heimfeld. Oder gegen 10.35 bei mir vor der Haustür 
Wie gesagt - momentan Planung...


----------



## gage_ (18. September 2001)

Am 23.09. hab ich *vorraussichtlich* keine Zeit .. das is aber noch nich fix.

Ansonsten faend ich es gut, wenn man - sobald der Plan einigermassen steht - einen Extra-Artikel in der "Norddeutschland" Kategorie startet, weil man ansonsten echt jeden Artikel staendig verfolgen muss weil vielleicht jemand eine Tour ankuendigt. 

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2001)

Ich habe am kommendem Wochenende definitiv *keine* Zeit, habe an dem Wochende meinen Sohn bei mir . Der macht mit seinen ca. 2,5 Jahren mindestens genausoviel Spaß wie das Bike 

Aber wie Gregor schon so treffend bemerkte wäre in Zukunft für eine Tourenansage ein eigener Thread (wie beispielsweise schon der Deisterthread) besser 

cu, Harry


----------



## zossephus (20. September 2001)

hallo zusammen,
wir fahren wieder am samstag ein bisschen(ca.2st.) auf dem bückeberg( bei obernkirchen und auetal).
wer lust hat, meldet sich bitte bei uns( wir werden so 3/4 um die 17jahre sein).
tel: 05724903022
oder [email protected]

treff gegen 3uhr

ride on till you die!


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2001)

Hi Zosse  

könntest Du mich bitte mal aufklären, wo der Brückeberg liegt?

Obernkirchen und Auetal habe ich zwar irgendwie schon mal gehöhrt aber momentan habe ich absolut keinen Plan!

Verrate wenigstens das Bundesland 

cu, Harry


----------



## Bischi (20. September 2001)

ich würd´ vorschlagen wenn jemand eine Tour oder einen Termin festmachen bzw. vorschlagen will, fängt er einfach ein neues Thema an...   In diesem Thema kann dann ja alles in Ruhe bequatscht werden...

Und wenn der Termin dann vorbei ist, machen Sebastian oder ich nach ein paar Wochen (evtl. 1-2) das Thema dicht, damit dort nicht wie wild weitergepostet wird, und alle den Überblick verlieren...


mfG, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de


PS:   Ich hab´ ma eben nachgeschlagen...   Auetal liegt südwestlich von Hannover....


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *ich würd´ vorschlagen wenn jemand eine Tour oder einen Termin festmachen bzw. vorschlagen will, fängt er einfach ein neues Thema an...   In diesem Thema kann dann ja alles in Ruhe bequatscht werden...
> 
> Und wenn der Termin dann vorbei ist, machen Sebastian oder ich nach ein paar Wochen (evtl. 1-2) das Thema dicht, damit dort nicht wie wild weitergepostet wird, und alle den Überblick verlieren...*



Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn der Thread dann sogar gelöscht werden würde. Allerdings nicht, wenn nach der Tour jemand einen Tourbericht reingeschrieben hat, dann wirklich nur schließen. Denn der Bericht kann sicher immer wieder interessant sein  

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

